# morphing out and calcium



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

hello,
I have 10 basti's that just produced 2 froglets. These are my first froglets or tads ever. 

my friend breeds darts and some of his have problems morphing. sometimes they seem to do fine but then they dont. alot of the ones that dont do ok have leg problems, they dont seem strong enough. 

we were talking to a guy at a reptile show and he said it sounds like calcium. He also said something about putting drops of calcium on the froglets until they are about 3 months old. 

any body heard of this. what kind of calcium do you use? can I add kalkwrasser (limewater) to their mister?


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah, calcium supplementation of froglets is a debated issue. Most people here on the board recommend it for pumilio. Calcium gluconate is used (this is liquid). There have been several threads about it in the past few months, so try a search for the details.

Kalkwasser will most certainly clog you mister - don't use it.

With regards to the leg problems the froglets have, it sounds like splindly leg syndrome (SLS). There are several risk factors, but no one knows the exact pathophysiology of this, so blaming it all on calcium is probably inaccurate.

Hope that helps,
Ryan


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

so could i use Calcium gluconate in my mister or waterfall? or should i put drops of it on the backs of my froglets?
Thanks and Ill keep reading the threads


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

You just drop it on the froglets' backs.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Also, do a search for spindly leg syndrome (SLS)
There is no cure for spindly leg.
Thoughts on prevention range from supplementation/nutrition of the parents, to water quality, to tad feed.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

can mixing calcium in with the tads algea mix help? i am incubating my first two clutchs now and didnt know if you could do this if you can i would figure it would help their developing bones


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about calcium in the tadpole stage, give them a proper tadpole diet (like the tadpole bites, I don't recommend a tadpole diet more than 50% of algae)and its not likely that diet is the reason for SLS... usually ends up being the parents or the water quality.

Do not add calcium to misting water or water that is pumped... it will form deposits and eventually clog pipes. Misting systems should be done with RO/distilled water to increase the longevity of the misting nozzles and to reduce water spots on glass. 

Calcium is most important in the out of water juvenile stage where the frogs have rapid growth. This is where its hard with pumilio, as they tend to not be eating dusted food as much as mirco-organisms found in the tank. This is why some breeders do the calcium drops to supplement the froglets as calcium was believed to be a major reason on why pumilio froglets rarely lived past 6 months. Do a search of calcium gluconate with the user author being Robb Melacon and you should find dosing info for the froglets.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

here are some threads on it:

http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic ... +gluconate



http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic ... +gluconate


----------

